# Software für Steuererklärung gesucht

## musv

Es geht mal wieder Richtung Ende Mai. Und damit ist auch wieder die Zeit gekommen, die Steuererklärung zu basteln. 

Bisher hatte ich immer Mein WinXP-VM gebootet und das Wiso-Steuersparbuch benutzt. Allerdings würde ich gern mal das WinXP in den verdienten Ruhestand befördern. Dummerweise weigert sich halt Buhl beständig gegen eine Portierung auf Linux. Stattdessen gehen sie den Modetrend und haben die Software in die Cloud verlagert. Eine Rezension auf Amazon meint dazu: 

 *Quote:*   

> ch habe 8 Jahre steuer:mac genutzt. Seit 2 Jahren die Online Version. Bin nun zu dieser steuer:Web Version gewechselt (durch Systemwechsel und da Online für mich praktischer ist).
> 
> Kann jetzt nur abraten, das Finanzamt wünscht detaillierte Informationen, die gesendeten Daten haben nicht gereicht. Der Support des Herstellers hat mir nun gesagt, dass sei mit steuer:web nicht möglich, nur mit der Software für Mac oder Windows lässt sich der Ausdruck durchführen.
> 
> Jetzt frage ich mich: Wieso diese Lizenz kaufen? Macht keinen Sinn, die Software ist im Angebot genau so teuer gewesen die letzten Jahre und steuer:web war dann kostenlos inklusive. Jetzt kann ich jedoch meine Daten nicht drucken in gewünschter Form und müsste eine 2. Lizenz erwerben nur für den Ausdruck. Das ist eine Frechheit.

 

Dann gibt es noch: 

tax2018, was aber halt auch von Buhl ist und logischerweise ebenfalls nicht unter Linux läuft. 

Elster Online, was mir aber wohl, soweit ich das rausbekommen konnte, keinen Assistenten sonder nur die Formulare zur Verfügung stellt. 

Steuersparerklärung auch nur für Windows.

Quicksteuer von Lexware - ebenfalls nur für Windows.

Wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst? Elster hab ich mal vor vielen Jahren probiert, hab dann gefrustet aufgegeben und Wiso Steuer verwendet. Und die Unterschiede, wie ich diverse Sachen auf den Formularen eingetragen hätte und wo Wiso die eingetragen hat, waren enorm.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst? Elster hab ich mal vor vielen Jahren probiert, hab dann gefrustet aufgegeben und Wiso Steuer verwendet. Und die Unterschiede, wie ich diverse Sachen auf den Formularen eingetragen hätte und wo Wiso die eingetragen hat, waren enorm.

 

Ich habe einfach einen Steuerberater der das ganze dann unter Windows macht. Aktuell würde ich aber wohl versuchen ein Offline-Windows per dual Boot oder VM zu verwenden. Ich denke auch das Elster in einer VM besser läuft als z.B. unter Wine.

Was mich wundert ist das es da noch keine Cloud-Lösung oder Browser-Lösung für gibt denn eigentlich hat sich das ja in den letzten Jahren etabliert, also Plattform unabhängige Anwendungen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich hatte mir damals mal T@X 2015 abonniert, so dass ich jedes Jahr die aktuelle Version und laufend Updates erhalte. Heißt jetzt Tax Professional. Ich habe es damals für 19,95€ pA bekommen. Kostete jetzt leider 34,95€ pA.

Warum gerade dieses Programm? Nunja, es arbeitet zuverlässig unter Wine,quatscht brav mit Elster undgibt neben den Erklärungen zu allem auch Steuerspartipps.

Dazu führt es auch diverse Proberechnungen durch. Also solche, auf denen dann Dinge stehen wie: "Diese Berechnung NICHT an das Finanzamt schicken!"  :Wink: 

Aaaaber: Ich bin etwas hinterher, und habe das aktuellen T@X 2018 noch nicht auf dem Rechner. (...achja... Ende Mai... *hüstel*)

----------

## schmidicom

In der Schweiz sind die Behörden, zumindest in diesem Bereich, glücklicherweise etwas fortschrittlicher. Jeder Kanton verteilt seine eigene Version der Java-Anwendung "eTax" welche es offiziell für Windows, Mac und Linux gibt.

Beispiel Kanton SZ: https://www.sz.ch/privatpersonen/steuern/steuern-natuerliche-personen/steuererklaerungs-software/etaxschwyz-2017.html/72-512-445-3489-3465-5152

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man heutzutage von jeder Behörde erwarten können das diese eine solche Software kostenlos bereitstellt, aber dem ist wohl in vielen Ländern noch nicht so...

----------

## firefly

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> In der Schweiz sind die Behörden, zumindest in diesem Bereich, glücklicherweise etwas fortschrittlicher. Jeder Kanton verteilt seine eigene Version der Java-Anwendung "eTax" welche es offiziell für Windows, Mac und Linux gibt.
> 
> Beispiel Kanton SZ: https://www.sz.ch/privatpersonen/steuern/steuern-natuerliche-personen/steuererklaerungs-software/etaxschwyz-2017.html/72-512-445-3489-3465-5152
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man heutzutage von jeder Behörde erwarten können das diese eine solche Software kostenlos bereitstellt, aber dem ist wohl in vielen Ländern noch nicht so...

 

ElsterFormular ist mit Qt entwickelt worden, daher wäre eine Portierung auf andere Systeme eher kein Problem. Nur scheint das aber dem Finanzamt egal zu sein.

Wobei es mittlerweile "ElsterOnline" (Name mir aktuell nicht genau bekannt) gibt, wo man das was man mit ElsterFormular machen kann im browser machen kann

----------

## Yamakuzure

Momentan gibt es auch haufenweise Fernsehwerbung für gleich mehrere Online-Steuerprogramme. Ganz ohne Installation.

...aber ich für meinen Teil traue denen nicht über den Weg...

----------

## musv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ich hatte mir damals mal T@X 2015 abonniert,

 

Tax ist die abgespeckte Version vom Steuersparbuch: 

https://www.wiwo.de/finanzen/steuern-recht/steuersoftware-im-test-wiso-steuer-sparbuch-tax-steuersparerklaerung/13512960-2.html

Wenn der Unterschied nur in den Erkärvideos liegt, die ich eh nie angesehen hab, dann wär das auch ok. Wine hab ich zur Zeit gar nicht installiert. Das wollte ich eigentlich in einen Docker packen, um mal das ganze 32bit-Geraffel loszuwerden. 

[quote="firefly"] *schmidicom wrote:*   

> ElsterFormular ist mit Qt entwickelt worden, daher wäre eine Portierung auf andere Systeme eher kein Problem. Nur scheint das aber dem Finanzamt egal zu sein. Wobei es mittlerweile "ElsterOnline" (Name mir aktuell nicht genau bekannt) gibt, wo man das was man mit ElsterFormular machen kann im browser machen kann

 

Wie gesagt, Elster stellt die Formulare zur Verfügung. Aber dafür bin ich zu blöd. Das Steuersparbuch hat alles an andere Stellen eingetragen als ich das getan hätte. 

Also halten wir mal als Fazit fest: 

Cloudlösungen scheint niemand zu verwenden. 

Tax sollte auch in Wine funktionieren

D.h. ich werd wohl mal Tax versuchen. 

Yamakuzure:

Hier gibt's das Tax für 10,99€. Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass die Buhl-Programme bei Buhl am teuersten sind.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Hier gibt's das Tax für 10,99€. Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass die Buhl-Programme bei Buhl am teuersten sind.

 

Es gibt mehrere Versionen von t@x mit unterschiedlichem Funktionumfang. Daher auch die unterschiedlichen Preise...

Ich verwende t@x für die EkSt-Erklärung und bin recht zufrieden. Für andere Steuerarten verwende ich ElsterFormular und bin auch zufrieden. Es gibt Gerüchte, dass ElsterFormular irgendwann eingestellt werden soll. Dann würde ich vermutlich auf MeinElster wechseln.

t@x mit Wine würde ich nicht verwenden - das Risiko ist zu groß, dass irgendetwas nicht funktioniert. Die Datenübertragung ans Finanzamt ist leider eine "Black Box" - und ich muss mich darauf verlassen, dass sie einwandfrei funktioniert. Ich habe eine Windows-VM unter QEMU und lasse t@x dort laufen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also meine letzten drei Steuererklärungen habe ich mit T@X Pro unter Wine gemacht. Da gab es, inklusive der Updates, nie Probleme. Aber im Zweifelsfall habe ich noch eine Windows 10 VM (Zu Entwicklungszwecken). Sollte die neue Version (teste ich am Sonntag) nicht unter Wine laufen (warum auch immer), habe ich eine Alternative.

ElsterFormular hatte ich davor. Aber es ist wirklich nur genau das drin was draufsteht. Formulare. Es gibt keinerlei Hilfe wo was wie vielleicht etwas schlauer anzugeben wäre.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Yamakuzure:
> 
> Hier gibt's das Tax für 10,99€. Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass die Buhl-Programme bei Buhl am teuersten sind.

 Ja, das ist die ganz ganz einfache Version ohne Extras. Ich habe Tax Professional, das es bei Amazon aber immerhin für 27,99€ statt 39,99€ gibt.

----------

## musv

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Ich habe eine Windows-VM unter QEMU und lasse t@x dort laufen.

 

Wie ich im Eingangsbeitrag schon geschrieben hatte, hab ich bisher halt das Wiso Steuersparbuch in einer WinXP-VM verwendet - auch unter Qemu. Aber das WinXP würde ich halt gern mal in den Ruhestand schicken. 

Ein Windows 10 hab ich zwar auch unter Qemu. Aber das lief (läuft?) bei mir nicht zufriedenstellend. Ist schon mehr als ein Jahr her, dass ich das mal gestartet hatte. Damals hatte ich das Problem, dass da irgendwie alles geruckelt hat, obwohl mein Hostrechner ein Hexacore (x5650) mit 24 GB Ram ist. Damals gab's auch nur Beta-Treiber für Spice/QXL. Das war alles nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Und da ich ansonsten keinen Anwendungsfall für Windows hab, war's mir der Aufwand nicht wert, das Windows in tagelanger Arbeit irgendwie brauchbar zu kriegen.

----------

## mike155

Ich lese häufiger in den Foren, dass es Probleme mit Spice/QXL gibt. Ich verwende in meinen VMs die Standard QEMU Video-Karte und VNC mit vncviewer oder RDP mit freerdp. Das läuft sehr stabil und völlig problemlos - auch mit Windows 10.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also ich habe mir Tax 2018 heruntergeladen und installiert.

Es gibt die Schwierigkeit, dass der Support für Windows XP eingestellt wurde, das Programm aber die vcredist für vc2013, vc2015 und vc2017 benötigt, die man nur im Windows XP Modus installieren kann.

Nachdem ich die dann im XP-Modus von Hand installiert habe, lief das Setup von Tax 2018 brav durch, Wine ist auf "Windows 10" eingestellt, und erstellte mir netter Weise auch gleich einen (funktionierenden!) Desktop-Link.

Bisher funktioniert das Programm ganz ausgezeichnet, ich bin aber noch nocht fertig. Aber den Elster-Versand habe ich getestet, der funktioniert (soweit) auch.

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo,

wir verwenden auch von Buhl T@xXXXX, welches wir seit Jahren im Abo jährlich für ich glaube 14,95 oder so was automatisch zugesendet bekommen.

Hat sich bewährt und man kann die Daten vom Vorjahr einfach übernehmen und anpassen. Das läuft leider unter Windows welches per Dualboot auf unserem Notebook drauf ist.

Ich bin doch etwas entsetzt, dass es das auch viel günstiger gibt. Aber die Tatsache, dass es im Abo automatisch kommt und ich mich nicht mit rumärgern muss ist mir das Wert.

Mich da mit Wine durchzuquälen, dazu hab ich keinen Bock. Da meine Frau ab und an mal Windows braucht und es auch immer aufwendiger wird Notebooks ohne Windows in der Ausstattung zu bekommen, wie ich sie gerne hätte, wird das nächste Notebook wohl auch wieder ein Windows mit dabei haben.

Schöner wäre es natürlich, wenn die das auch für Linux anbieten würden. Aber da friert wohl vorher die Hölle zu.

----------

## musv

Ich hab jetzt meine Steuererklärung abgegeben. Ging soweit auch ziemlich gut. Ich hab mich nach diesem Thread gerichtet: 

http://www.tax-steuersoftware.de/forum/index.php/Thread/21477-tax-2018-unter-Linux-mit-Wine-funktioniert/

Oder genauer: 

Hab erst mal die Testversion runtergeladen. 

winecfg:

vcrun2013, vcrun2017 und dotnet46 installiert. 

Win 7 als Plattform eingestellt. 

diverse Schriften nachinstalliert. 

Desktopintegration aktiviert. D.h. beim Starten von Wine wird ein Desktop emuliert. Ansonsten flackert das Tax bei mir.

Im Wine sahen dann die Schriften völlig unleserlich aus. Manche Zeichenketten konnte man überhaupt nicht lesen. Hilfe brachte das Arch-Wiki:

```
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]

"FontSmoothing"="2"

"FontSmoothingOrientation"=dword:00000001

"FontSmoothingType"=dword:00000002

"FontSmoothingGamma"=dword:00000578
```

Tax ließ sich damit starten und benutzen. Auch das Abholen der Steuerdaten vom Finanzamt per Elster klappte problemlos. 

Was nicht ging, was das Update (siehe letzter Beitrag im Thread. Die Updateroutine startete und meckerte, dass die Laufwerksgröße nicht ermittelbar sei. Ich vermute mal den Fehler im Installshield Wizard. Im Tax selbst werden mir in den Systeminformationen (irgendwo unter Hilfe) alle Daten korrekt angezeigt. Updates aus dem Tax heraus funktionieren nicht. Man muss das Update manuell runterladen und installieren (also bis zur Speicherplatzprüfung).

Also hab ich die Steuererklärung ohne Update erledigt. Ging trotzdem alles inklusive Versendung ans Finanzamt über Elster. 

Ach ja, bezahlt hab ich 11,49 €. Kauft man das direkt bei Buhl, zahlt man mehr. Und vor allem wollen die einem dann ein Abo aufschwatzen. 

Da ich mir letztes Jahr 'ne Steuernummer für kleinunternehmerische Tätigkeit geholt hatte, musste ich noch die EÜR erstellen. Die ist in der Basisversion von Tax natürlich nicht enthalten. Das hab ich dann über Elster Online erledigt. Hätte mich sonst grob 10-15€ mehr gekostet, wenn ich stattdessen Tax Professional gekauft hätte. 

Nervig ist's natürlich trotzdem, dass sich sämtliche Hersteller gegen eine native Linux-Version sträuben. Als Allheilmittel wird die Cloudversion vermarktet. Interessant dabei ist, dass als Grafik-Framwork offensichtlich Qt verwendet wurde und damit schon mal ein Basisbaustein unter Linux problemlos lauffähig wäre.

Und ein zweiter Punkt, der nicht so ganz sympathisch ist: 

Ohne Registrierung bei Buhl kann man den gekauften Key nur 1x verwenden, mit Registrierung 5x. Ansich reicht ja eine Installation. Wäre das Programm allerdings unter Wine ausgestiegen, hätte ich als nächstes meine alte WinXP-VM gebootet und das Tax dort noch mal installiert. Da aber WinXP auch nicht (mehr) offiziell von Buhl unterstützt würde, wäre das auch nur im Versuchsstadium geblieben. Von Win7 & 8 hab ich die VMs schon lange gelöscht. Die funktionierten in Libvirt irgendwie träge. Win 10 hatte ich mal vor sehr langer Zeit ausprobiert. Da hätte ich wohl erst mal 3 oder 4 Servicepacks einspielen müssen. Und so richtig flüssig läuft das bei mir auch nicht. Ob's am QXL-/Spice-Treiber liegt, weiß ich nicht. Fakt ist zumindest, dass Buhl halt irgendwie nur die falschen Betriebssysteme unterstützt.

----------

